# Choosing an Incubator



## llaperle (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been reading previous postings regarding choice of an incubator, and it seems that the Hova-Bator is quite popular.

They have both a thermal air and a circulated air model listed on their website.

Does it matter which one you use for tortoise eggs? 

I am hoping to start breeding Hermanns in the not-to-distant future and starting to do my research. Any input would be appreciated.

LORI


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2011)

I use three different types of incubators and they all work just fine. I get healthy babies out of all of them. All of mine are the still air type.


----------

